# PINS on the FLY Fri. and Sat.



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Tried to download a video. Hope it works. A few fish landed on the jetties. A drum sight casted in the shallows and Cuda loosing a red he sight casted. This also has the video of the landlocked drum he caught with his hands that had been shark bit. I am new at the go pro so most of the fish I landed just show up to the point they are pulled ashore. All fish where released.


----------



## UTAmg2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome video!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

cool stuff, any tarpon sighted?


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I put three really nice casts (at least for me) right on rolling tarpon. One resulted in a red, one in a smack and one in a jack. That was my first fly trip down PINS and wow. Nothing like sightcating in the surf.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

September is a great time to hit that area. Good report.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I've got my setup in the garage, haven't even had a chance to go try it out. This last week has had some nice days to go too! Every time I can go the wind has been more than I'd like to deal with..... one day! 

Cool videos!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

craftkr dont let the wind discourage you. you can catch many fish with good water clarity fishing the channel side of jetties.ive caught many different species just doing roll cast.you will be surprised how many fish hang right at the rocks on channel sides.trout ,ladyfish,snook,snapper and many others.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very cool video, nice hand catch in the wade gut!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Joe. T. said:


> craftkr dont let the wind discourage you. you can catch many fish with good water clarity fishing the channel side of jetties.ive caught many different species just doing roll cast.you will be surprised how many fish hang right at the rocks on channel sides.trout ,ladyfish,snook,snapper and many others.


Well last time I went out it was about 10 mph wind and it never laid down. So I just fished with artificials, never even broke the fly rod out, water was kind of dirty where I was too. I'm hoping to make a trip in the next few days..... I haven't fly fished in about 16 years so it should be a fun/interesting trip... :dance:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

craftkr said:


> Well last time I went out it was about 10 mph wind and it never laid down. So I just fished with artificials, never even broke the fly rod out, water was kind of dirty where I was too. I'm hoping to make a trip in the next few days..... I haven't fly fished in about 16 years so it should be a fun/interesting trip... :dance:


Jeez, I might wet myself for joy if I hit PINS with the long rod and it was only blowing 10. But then, I'd be wading so nobody could tell I peed.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Jeez, I might wet myself for joy if I hit PINS with the long rod and it was only blowing 10. But then, I'd be wading so nobody could tell I peed.


Well, I wasn't out on PINS I was in Copano by the house, actually around Port Bay and I was exploring so I didn't think it was a good idea to attempt the fly fishing.

I need to practice and just do it... oh well....


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

This weekend is looking good....


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

robdog said:


> This weekend is looking good....


Indeed, I might try and skip work on Friday so I can get more time on the water. Long over due!


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Seriously considering the same.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Jeez, I might wet myself for joy if I hit PINS with the long rod and it was only blowing 10. But then, I'd be wading so nobody could tell I peed.


:rotfl:

understandable craftkr just keep practicing .


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

nice!! im going on my jeep all the way to the jetties this weekend,,

what flies where you using ?

..


----------

